# MD Pounding Wheels



## Concreteguy (Mar 21, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/7Pep2_4nhgE[/ame]


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 21, 2018)

Love Meadows training style. Been following him for quite a few years and have bunch of his workouts


----------



## BillyBonez (Mar 21, 2018)

Meadows is the MAN! Been following his youtube for a while now, learned a lot of things from him


----------



## Durro (Mar 21, 2018)

I have wide feet and high arches. I can’t wear canvas shoes!


----------

